# Is .25 cal even worth it?



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I normally carry a Beretta 92FS. For those times when that big boy isn't an option, my only choice at the moment is a .25 calibre Colt auto. Compact, to be sure, but I'd like opinions on whether it's better than nothing, or would I be foolish to trust my life with it in an SD situation?
Yes, I have plans to upgrade to a KelTech or sone such, but right now it's what I have.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The First Rule of Gunfighting is _Have a gun_. Any gun, even the lowly .25ACP, is far better than teeth and fingernails.

In most cases the bad guy flees at the mere sight of the gun, anyway, so the ballistic effectiveness of the gun often doesn't matter at all. No one wants to get shot.

If the little .25 is reliable, carry it in preference to being unarmed.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm of the opinion that something is better than nothing. If that's what you've got, use it.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

Actually, it is an impressive little pistol. It's an Astra, made in 1965, and uncannily accurate. I can put all eight rounds on a foot-square steel plate at ten yards.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with the above, something is better than nothing.

-Jeff-


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Any gun is better than no gun, but if I were you, I'd sell the .25, and spend the proceeds on a Kel-Tec .380.

With any mouse-gun, I would not waste time and ammo practicing torso shots. With my mouse-guns, I practice head shots only. Also, while I might practice single head shots with a .45, when practicing with the mouse-guns, I shoot multiple head shots, as fast as I can while still making the hits.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The First Rule of Gunfighting is _Have a gun_.


+1 :smt023

Contrary to magic bullet theorists, *no handgun is a reliable one shot, one kill weapon.* If the first hit won't neutralize the risk to your life, repeat as required until you are safe.

The most powerful weapon you can carry is between the ears. Train. Practice. Train again. A single .25 cal bullet well placed, will do more damage than a clip full of .45 cal misses. If all you have is a .25, then learn to shoot it well.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

About the time you need it, you'll be happy you have it rather than just a pocket full of lint. The other thing is, it doesn't much matter how big the bore is, if you have to fire, the loud BANG is going to turn around all but the most intent of criminals. Now, if they are right on top of you, just point and squeeze until its empty. They'll be having a very bad day, regardless of how big the bullet is.

Zhur

PS. I have a little .25 auto that is a fun little shooter, but .25's are spendy for what they are.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

If you shoot me with that, and I find out about it…

Seriously, a gun is better than a hand. If that is all you have it is still a step ahead. 
I would stick to body of head. Center body mass is an easier target to hit.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I would stick to body of head. Center body mass is an easier target to hit.


You'd better use ball, then, since none of the HP .25s go very deeply.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I agree with all the rest............something is better than nothing ( but .25 Auto is just _barely_ better than nothing, IMHO). If it were my decision, I wouldn't sell the Colt, just add a .380 pocket pistol to my collection.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Just to let you know - in Houston a few years ago, a bad guy emptied a .25 into a victim while the victim was lying in a trash dumpster. The victim did suffer some significant injuries from the hits to the face, but did not die.

That being said, there's a lot of instances where much larger calibers were ineffective manstoppers as well. I too agree that even a small handgun is a possible deterrent. I would however feel even safer with something that has a bit more pop, and I'm glad to see that you plan to "upgrade" in the future.

PhilR.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

.25 can be deadly, but it is not much of a stopper. Properly-placed rounds could create a considerable deterrent though. I would recommend practice at very close range, point shooting for maximum accuracy, grouping your rounds as closely as possible into one area.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

As always, great advice from the folks on this forum. I carry my Beretta 99% of the time, but I do need to get a nice little pocket pistol.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

If you have it, and it works, use it. As far as stoping power goes, most people are wussies, if you shoot them several times with even a little 25 they are not going to want to stick around. Getting shot still hurts and pain is a powerfull motivating factor.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

don't sell the colt 25acp - they are becomming collector's items real quick
it will appreciate in value
use it but start saving for the ruger lcp in 380
the're almost the same size


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't seem to make myself get rid of my Beretta 950 .25 for pocket carry. It just won't malfunction, and will put 8 rounds downrange pretty quickly.

Both Kel-Tecs I've tried to replace it with have broken while shooting, so I continue to keep the .25.

I am going to take a close look at the new Ruger .380.


----------



## John Manning (Aug 14, 2008)

Greetings camguy! I too have an Astra 200 pistol that was given to me. Mine holds 6 rounds and functions perfectly. I have doubts about carrying it because of the safety issue. Although it has 3 safeties,(grip,thumb,and magazine) and the night chamber indicator pin, I am afraid to carry it with a round chambered. I can't see a hammer and I don't want an accident if I drop it. It is a beautiful pistol in it's fit and finish. John


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

*hmmm .25*

I was thinking about getting a 25....have 25 rounds left over from the last one i had/sold..........
better than nothing if thats what you have but a 22mag in a NAA mini is more "powerful"

Khegg


----------

